# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Interview Rejects

## Try2StopME

So next time when u go for an inteview be prepared for this question.... 

*Story I* 
E: Do u have a boyfriend? 
C: I have. 
E: Is he working Locally? 
C: No. He is working Overseas. 
E: Sorry, my company cannot employ u! 
C: Why? 
E: U will not be able to settle down here permanently. And my Company don't want to pay extra expenses on the Overseas calls just because of u. 


*Story II* 
E: Any girl friends? 
C: No. 
E: So far chased any before? 
C: Have, but not successful. 
E: Ever think of getting a job first then start looking for a girlfriend? 
C: Career is first priority. Currently didn't want to consider This personal issue. 
E: Sorry, my company cannot employ u. 
C: Why? 
E: You are lacking of P.R skills and confidence!! 


*Story III* 
E: Any girlfriends? 
C: Yes. 
E: Is she pretty? 
C: Not quite. 
E: Sorry, my company cannot employ you. 
C: Why? Will this affect your company's reputation? 
E: No, it does not affect the company's reputation but because My company 
is dealing with arts, our company requested an artist. 


*Story IV* 
E: Any girlfriends? 
C: Yes. 
E: Is she pretty? 
C: Yes. 
E: Is she your first lover? 
C: Yes. 
E: Sorry, we can't employ you because you lack of fighting spirit. 


*Story V* 
E: Any girlfriends? 
C: Yes. 
E: Is she your first lover? 
C: No. Have a few already. 
E: Sorry, my company cannot employ you because you are a "grasshoper"! 
(Job hoper lah!) 


*Story VI* 
E: Any boyfriends? 
C: Yes. 
E: Is he rich? 
C: No. 
E: Then sorry, my company cannot employ you because our Company is dealing with money and you will seduce. 


*Story VII* 
E: Any boyfriends? 
C: Yes. 
E: Is he rich ? 
C: Yes, very rich.He owns a company. 
E: Sorry, we cannot employ you because your boyfriend don't Even want to employ you, neither do we! 
C: But,...... there is no position in his company. 
E: Then,..... what is your qualification? 
C: Secretary! 
E: Sorry, we still cannot employ you because your prettiness Will affect our managers' working spirits. 
C: But,...... I am not pretty at all. 
E: It is even worse because my managers will not be interested In you!!

----------


## RAHEN

:rolling; 

Thanks 4 sharing

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

lolz...no 4 is too good  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

lolz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Moona

haaaaaaahaha ..funny  :Big Grin:

----------

